# TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?



## Javahne (18. März 2017)

*TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Tach allerseits,


ich möchte (muss) auf meinem Rechner fern sehen, und hätte gerne die Möglichkeit Programme aufzunehmen. Das Signal ist verschlüsselt, zum Entschlüsseln habe ich eine CI+ Karte. Ich kann zwar fern sehen auf der Horizon Webseite, allerdings damit nichts aufnehmen (und dieses gerne auch in HD), daher dachte ich an einer separaten Karte. Die Karten, die über eine CI+ Slot verfügen sind rar, daher frage ich mich, welche Optionen ich überhaupt habe? Eure Tipps / Empfehlungen sind sehr willkommen! Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Beste Grüße,


Javaan


Ergänzung: es handelt sich um Kabelfernsehen, das was ich an Karten finde mit CI+ ist DVB-S(2).. ist das kompatibel?


----------



## muchomambo (18. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

DVB-S ist Satellit, das funktioniert mit Kabel nicht.
Davon abgesehen gibt es bei TV Karten keine legale Möglichkeit CI+ CAMs zu betreiben. Du meinst sicher Karten mit normalen CI Slot.


----------



## Javahne (18. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Hi,


die Smartcard sagt, dass sie nur mit einer CI+ Modul gelesen werden kann. Dieser Modul sieht bei mir so aus, und ginge in den Fernseher: (natürlich nicht wie der DVD Box, sondern wie den Karten darunter  )

Smit CI+ Modul fur Sender von Kabel Deutschland: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ob das jetzt CI, oder CI+ ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ohne diese Karte kann ich nicht fernsehen (nur wenige Sender). Daher bräuchte ich etwas, um es reinstecken zu können. Der Anschluss scheint mir PCMCIA zu sein. In einer externen Box entschlüsseln könnte auch eine Option sein, jedoch bevorzugt dann so, dass ich nicht umschalten muss über dieses Gerät und das volle Programm reinziehen kann. Wäre dieses eine Option?


----------



## SayHo (18. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Was ist mit so ner alternative So geht's - Perfektes Fernsehen mit der waipu.tv-App

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Javahne (18. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mir mal angucken. Ich tendiere dennoch eher in Richtung einer Lösung hier vor Ort, da ich viel Weg bin. Im Idealfall in Kombination mit einer Software, bei der ich im Vorfeld die Programme markiere, die ich später sehen will.


----------



## BarFly (19. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Hallo,



Javahne schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mir mal angucken. Ich tendiere dennoch eher in Richtung einer Lösung hier vor Ort, da ich viel Weg bin. Im Idealfall in Kombination mit einer Software, bei der ich im Vorfeld die Programme markiere, die ich später sehen will.


Du suchst sowas in der Art:
TT CT2-4650CI: DVB-C - -T - -T2 Empfänger und Common Interface bei reichelt elektronik
Suchwörter für die Suchmaschine deiner Wahl: dvb-c usb tuner
Als Programm empfehle ich DVBViewer
DVB viewer - your software for TV and Radio - Home



> da ich viel Weg bin


Aber dir ist schon klar, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme, der Rechner an sein muss.


----------



## muchomambo (19. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*



BarFly schrieb:


> Du suchst sowas in der Art:
> TT CT2-4650CI: DVB-C - -T - -T2 Empfänger und Common Interface bei reichelt elektronik



ein CI+ CAM läuft hier nicht drin


----------



## raffa69 (19. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Als alternative eine Vu Duo2. Die habe ich selber und streame mit ihr mein laufendes (und aufgenommenes) Programm auf Tablet, Handy und alle anderen Clients. Sowohl zu Hause (im Schlafzimmer mittels Fire Stick) als auch auf Reisen (die Box kann transkodieren, sodass man sogar per UMTS bzw. LtE sparsam streamen kann).
Kann offiziell CI+. Wenn man CI+ verabscheut, kann man auch HD+ mittels OSCAM laufen lassen (dann sogad ohne die dämlichen Restriktionen der HD+ Mafia)

Eine Bastelei mittels HTPC oder PC mit PCi oder USB Karten ist seit Enigma2 Receivern einfach nur Kinderkram.

Die Vu Duo2 kann sogar als DLNA Server fungieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevie4one (20. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Du brauchst zunächst eine TV-Karte für DVB-C mit CI-Schacht. Mit CI+ sind mir keine TV-Karten bekannt. 

*DVBSky T980C*

Zusätzlich benötigst du ein CI-Modul das mit deiner Kabel-Deutschland-Karte umgehen kann. Und in dieses Modul kommt die Karte. Welche Kartenversion hast du genau? Davon hängt ab, welches CI-Modul in Frage kommt.


----------



## Kusanar (20. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Kann dir nur wärmstens was von Digital Devices empfehlen. Sauteuer, aber die Qualität spricht für sich, hab so eine selber im Einsatz. Karte und CI-Slot sind allerdings getrennt (im Gegensatz zu der Lösung von stevie4one): DuoFlex CI - Common Interface | DigitalDevices.de - DVB Komponenten,  SAT>IP Server, S2, C2. Unten dann die für dich passende DVB-C-Karte raussuchen. Da steht übrigens auch dabei, mit welchen Modulen der CI-Schacht seitens Digital Devices getestet wurde.

Du kannst übrigens auch beim Support von DD nachfragen, ob die von dir gewünschte Kombi funzt.


----------



## Javahne (21. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*



raffa69 schrieb:


> Als alternative eine Vu Duo2. Die habe ich selber und streame mit ihr mein laufendes (und aufgenommenes) Programm auf Tablet, Handy und alle anderen Clients. Sowohl zu Hause (im Schlafzimmer mittels Fire Stick) als auch auf Reisen (die Box kann transkodieren, sodass man sogar per UMTS bzw. LtE sparsam streamen kann).
> Kann offiziell CI+. Wenn man CI+ verabscheut, kann man auch HD+ mittels OSCAM laufen lassen (dann sogad ohne die dämlichen Restriktionen der HD+ Mafia)
> 
> Eine Bastelei mittels HTPC oder PC mit PCi oder USB Karten ist seit Enigma2 Receivern einfach nur Kinderkram.
> ...



Hi,

das klingt sehr interessant (wenn auch etwas teurer als ursprünglich geplant). CI+ ist leider eine Notwendigkeit, ich wohne nicht in Deutschland, sondern in Holland, und CI+ ist was man hier nutzt.

Ich habe gesehen, dass diese Boxen eigentlich ohne Festplatte kommen, bzw. man im Vorfeld eine Größe auswählen muss. Gäbe es eine Möglichkeit das Gerät direkt über das Netzwerk auf dem NAS speichern zu lassen (angenommen Geschwindigkeit ist ausreichend, usw)?  Das Handbuch beschreibt die Möglichkeit Netzwerke einzurichten, geht danach aber nicht wirklich auf die Möglichkeiten ein. Wenn nicht, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Mediendaten zugänglich sind vom Netzwerk aus in einem regulären Format (mp4, mkv oder bsp avi)?

vielen dank im voraus für die Infos!


----------



## raffa69 (22. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Absolut gesehen ist eine Vu Duo2 wohl teurer als PCI/USB Karte samt CI Aufsatz. Aber das relativiert sich sehr schnell, wenn man die Vorteile der Vu gegen die PCI Lösung stellt. Und CI+ kriegst Du mit PC nicht hin.

Als Platte habe ich persönlich eine 1TB 3,5 Zoll drin. Eine NAS Anbindung für Aufnahmen und Timeshift ist ohne Probleme möglich. Bei mir funktioniert das mit einer Fritzbox 7490 sogar per WLAN ohne Ruckler. Und zwar in beide Richtungen - vom NAS zur VU und von der VU zum NAS.

Streamen kannst Du auf PC und jedes andere denkbare Gerät. 
Bei CI+ muss man jedoch kleinere oder größere Gängelungen bzw. Schikanen in Kauf nehmen (zumindest in Deutschland). Kenne mich mi Holland nicht aus. Würde aber, falls möglich, OSCAM immer bevorzugen (keine Einschränkungen bei Aufnehmen, Vorspulen usw. und keine Einschränkungen bei der Anzahl der auf einmal entschlüsselbaren Programme).



Gesendet von meinem SM-T815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blende8 (26. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Es muss ja auch nicht gleich die Duo² sein, die Solo² kann das auch und ist über 100 Euro günstiger. Das was der TO will kann eigentlich jede Box mit Enigma2

Blende8


----------



## raffa69 (26. März 2017)

*AW: TV Tuners mit Aufnahmemöglichkeit und CI+ / Empfehlungen um überhaupt fernzusehen?*

Habe schon mehrere E2 Boxen gehabt und festgestellt, dass nichts über genug RAM und vor allem Flash geht. Sollte die Stabilität (vor allem bei mehr als einem Stream oder einer/mehreren Aufnahmen und streamen) wichtig sein, sollte man nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Sollte dann auch das Mediaportal Spass machen, dann macht sich mehr Flash sehr schnell bezahlt.

Man kann die Duo2 auch mit DVB-C nutzen. Dazu sind die Tuner austauschbar und in Dualversion verfügbar.

Alles in allem würde ich die Entscheidung nicht von 100 Euro abhängig machen. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-T815 mit Tapatalk


----------

